# This is my old girl.



## PistonBroke (Nov 6, 2008)

86 Nissan Patrol, 35 inch simex tyres, 4inch lift, front and rear air lockers, 9500lb winch, worked 2.8 engine, custom intake, she goes everywhere.


----------



## PistonBroke (Nov 6, 2008)

And some more. 













Mates truck.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Nov 6, 2008)

Nice Rig!


----------



## PistonBroke (Nov 6, 2008)

bowtechmadman said:


> Nice Rig!



Thanks bro!


----------



## KRS (Nov 8, 2008)

Clean looking truck, I like it.

What type of radio at the end of that antenna cable?

KRS


----------



## treemandan (Nov 9, 2008)

I like the Asian stuff. holds up well.


----------



## PistonBroke (Nov 9, 2008)

KRS said:


> Clean looking truck, I like it.
> 
> What type of radio at the end of that antenna cable?
> 
> KRS



None, now. some :censored: stole on saturday morning and took all the stupid stuff, left the winch, air lockers air comp.
They trashed it. ill post pics soon.
It was a GME UHF.


----------



## PistonBroke (Nov 9, 2008)

This is what the scum did! I will fix up the front and chop the rear and make a 4 door ute outta it. They tryed to tourch it but it didnt go up.


----------



## Toddppm (Nov 9, 2008)

Damn man, Sorry to see what happened to your truck:censored:


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh man, I'm sorry to hear that. you had an awesome truck for sure. Some people need to be shot for trashing it. I bet you get it back going again and it will look even better. Once again we feel for ya.


----------



## epicklein22 (Nov 18, 2008)

That sucks....I hate a$$holes.


----------



## WVwoodsman (Nov 22, 2008)

Damn that really sucks! I hope that the perpatraitors were caught and prosecuted.


----------



## PistonBroke (Nov 23, 2008)

I have a fair Idea who they are.
Some young tools in town, amazing how a 45-70 gets them squealing on there mates.

I was going to turn it to a ute, but I bought a new on this weekend. Ill start again.


----------



## PistonBroke (Nov 23, 2008)

My new one before I begin the mods. At least the new one got coils..


----------



## Darkness77 (Nov 24, 2008)

I hate thieves. Death to them all.
On a brighter note well done with the new one. $4400 seems like a fair price.


----------



## PistonBroke (Nov 25, 2008)

Darkness77 said:


> I hate thieves. Death to them all.
> On a brighter note well done with the new one. $4400 seems like a fair price.



I agree.

Ended up getting for $3800.
In really good nick and goes nice.


----------

